#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Led Zeppelin

## Gast1401081

niet op Helium , deze Zep,. maar ff iets ander speelgoed

Meyer Sound News : Led Zeppelin Performs for Sold-Out Crowd with a "Whole Lotta MILO" at London's O2 Arena

----------


## Gast1401081

en voor de free t-shirts : 

www.wholelottamilo.com

----------


## bones2001

Nou ik benieuwd of we dat shirtje echt krijgen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## G_D

*You'll receive your t-shirt in a few weeks.*

We zullen zien. T-shirt is in ieder geval wel een mooi ding.

----------


## Lennartsound

> niet op Helium , deze Zep,. maar ff iets ander speelgoed
> 
> Meyer Sound News : Led Zeppelin Performs for Sold-Out Crowd with a "Whole Lotta MILO" at London's O2 Arena



Maar ben je d'r ook geweest? (of is het alleen reclame voor jouw Meyer toko? :Wink: )

----------


## bones2001

Joepie !!

Shirt is binnen  :Big Grin: 

Maar kan ik hem wel aantrekken als ik met mijn EAW set sta te draaien  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Haha, die van mij is ook zojuist afgeleverd... Mooi Shirt, en leuke lectuur d'r bij.

Helemaal in orde!

@Bones: Op het kaartje staat dat je hem met trots moet dragen.  :Big Grin: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## lightzone

ik heb em ook binnen  :Smile: 

ik ben er zéér blij mee  :Smile:

----------


## bones2001

> @Bones: Op het kaartje staat dat je hem met trots moet dragen.



En dat gaan we doen ook !!
Zeppelin fan was ik toch al  :Smile:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Hier is 'ie ook vandaag met de post meegekomen. En met het verzoek van het kaartje komt het ook wel goed: Led Zep en Meyer is een mooie combinatie van "good stuff".  :Cool:

----------


## FiëstaLj

Dan heb ik ook maar een shirtje besteld. Ben es benieuwd !

----------


## Funmaker

het mijn is toevallig vandaag aangekomen...

en er zit natuurlijk wel wat mooie reclame van meyer bij maar och is altijd leuk zo plaatjes kijken  :Wink: 

btw op het shirt zelf staat nergens led zeppelin op... (ook de naam niet ) alleen ne zeppelin...

----------


## jurjen_barel

> btw op het shirt zelf staat nergens led zeppelin op... (ook de naam niet ) alleen ne zeppelin...



Gelukkig hoef je geen jarenlange die-hard-fan te zijn om die te herkennen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## LJmalcolm

Hier ook vandaag het shirtje binnen gehad :Cool:  + nog wat leesvoer natuurlijk :Big Grin:

----------


## G_D

Vandaag was er wel een pakketdienst geweest(GLS), maar er was niemand thuis. Was het bij jullie ook GLS die het bezorgde?

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Vandaag was er wel een pakketdienst geweest(GLS), maar er was niemand thuis. Was het bij jullie ook GLS die het bezorgde?



Jupz... Ze zullen het wel druk gehad hebben met al die T-shirtjes hahaha...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## PeterZwart

ik heb m ook besteld!


ben benieuwd wanneer ie binnenkomt!

vast niet voor m'n verjaardag :P

----------


## DJ_matthias

de mijne is ook net aangekomen!
yesyes  :Stick Out Tongue: 

EDIT: in duitsland zijn de maten blijkbaar groot... had een XL besteld omdat ik dacht dat hij vrij klein zou uitslaan... maar hij is echt gigantisch groot... had beter een L genomen dan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## G_D

> de mijne is ook net aangekomen!
> yesyes 
> 
> EDIT: in duitsland zijn de maten blijkbaar groot... had een XL besteld omdat ik dacht dat hij vrij klein zou uitslaan... maar hij is echt gigantisch groot... had beter een L genomen dan



Ze komen ook niet uit Duitsland, maar uit de VS. Ik had er al rekening mee gehouden, hopen dat die van mij niet te groot is.

----------


## soundcheckfrits

zo  die mij mij is ook aangekomen..  de gls had moeite om met een 3 assige trailer mijn straat binnen te komen..

----------


## PeterZwart

> zo  die mij mij is ook aangekomen..  de gls had moeite om met een 3 assige trailer mijn straat binnen te komen..




lol.. dat word dan nog lachen want bij mij ist al helemaal een ramp..

met een grote bestelbus kom je hier amper weg

auto+trailer is nog net te doen.. maar vrachtwagens lopen hier altijd gigantisch te kloten om weg te komen haha  :Big Grin: 



hoe lang duurt t ongeveer voordat ie binnen komt?

----------


## G_D

Ik had hem de 11de aangevraagd en gister kwamen ze dus langs om te bezorgen. Dat zijn dus 24 dagen. 

Vandaag was er gelukkig wel iemand thuis en ik ben nu dus voorzien van dit leuke t-shirt.

----------


## Gast1401081

Lieve mensen daar , hé...

----------


## ikweetvannix

Gisteren ook t-shirt gekregen... de schatten  :Smile:

----------


## laserguy

Ja, hier nog ene  :Smile: . Ook in België wordt het transport verzorgd door GLS.

----------


## Outline

Heb 'm ook al weer even binnen! Was overigens eerder dan jullie, namelijk zaterdag de 2de al. Werd ervoor uit m'n bed gebeld....

----------


## DJ_Compact

Heb hem vanochtend binnen gekregen. Toch netjes, binnen 4 weken voor een gratis iets!  :Smile:

----------


## rolanddeg

Yah ik heb hem ook binnen!!! Leuk shirt, al vele jaloerse blikken van medebewoners hier gehad... 'he, dat is muziek uit ónze tijd hoor, inleveren dat shirt!'  :Big Grin:

----------


## djsunnyday

Mijne is ook binnen nu  :Smile: .. Iemand ervering met het bestellen van meerdere? voor colega's bijvoorbeeld?

----------


## stefan90kauw

Toch ook maar besteld.

Ik heb niet het hele topic doorgelezen, dus zal er vast wel overheen hebben gekeken ofzo.

Maar weet iemand wanneer ik hem binnen kan verwachten? Ik heb hem zojuist 10 minuten geleden besteld.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Wel een beetje gehaast voor iets dat je voor nop krijgt?

Duurt 3 weken, volgens mij. Zie pag. 1: 11-1 is de link geplaatst, begin januari kwamen de eerste exemplaren thuis binnen.

----------


## stefan90kauw

> Wel een beetje gehaast voor iets dat je voor nop krijgt?




Waar is dat nou weer goed voor.... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Ik vraag gewoon hoe lang er ongeveer overheen zal gaan, dan weet ik wanneer ik hem ONGEVEER kan verwachten... tis gratis, dus waarom vaart erachter zetten... ik heb de tijd hoor.


Sorry dat ik het vraag hoor... damn...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Waar is dat nou weer goed voor....
> 
> Ik vraag gewoon hoe lang er ongeveer overheen zal gaan, dan weet ik wanneer ik hem ONGEVEER kan verwachten... tis gratis, dus waarom vaart erachter zetten... ik heb de tijd hoor.
> 
> 
> Sorry dat ik het vraag hoor... damn...



t was je eigen vraag,....
en als t antwoord je niet bevalt....jammer dan..

----------


## stefan90kauw

> t was je eigen vraag,....
> en als t antwoord je niet bevalt....jammer dan..



Oook weer zo'n nutteloze post. De mods proberen het hier schoon te houden.
Tot nu toe is dat prima gelukt....

Als we allemaal zo doorgaan dan is het mod team straks groter dan het aantal leden op het forum, om de boel schoon te houden.

Laten we het gewoon op niveau houden ok... ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Ik heb hem vandaag ook binnen gekregen :Smile: ..  Ik heb hem 6 februari besteld en nu is het pas binnen dus een dikke maand. Maar het t-shirt ziet er wel leuk uit :Smile:

----------


## outvorst

Meyer heeft de smaak te pakken: gisteren kreeg ik na een week of vier shirt nr.1 binnen en vandaag nr.2  :Smile: !

----------


## DJ_matthias

dus je kan er 2 bestellen op 1 adres??
handig... aangezien ik de XL fout had ingeschat kan ik nu misschien een M nabestellen  :Big Grin:

----------


## PeterZwart

van mij is ook binnen!

wel gaaf opzich

----------


## outvorst

> dus je kan er 2 bestellen op 1 adres??
> handig... aangezien ik de XL fout had ingeschat kan ik nu misschien een M nabestellen



Ik zou het niet weten. Heb d'r gewoon 1 besteld. Leek me wel voldoende maar een beetje extra service is natuurlijk nooit weg  :Stick Out Tongue: !

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Ik heb maar één besteld. En toen ik net terug kwam van school toen lag er al weer een pakketje van Meyer Sound :Big Grin: 
Dus ik heb er nu 2 :Big Grin:

----------


## SPS

Ook binnen!
Inderdaad ruim zat, maar effe heet wassen lost dat wel op denk ik!
Verder toch een heel leuke actie hoor. Ze zullen me er wel in zien mixen binnenkort.

Paul.

----------


## PeterZwart

LOL ik bestelde gister weer zo'n t-shirt..

kwam ie vandaag al binnen! :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :EEK!:

----------


## Stage-Q

na 3 weekjes was ie binnen  :Smile: 

beetje jammer dat je buiten nog steeds een trui moet dragen....waar blijft die zomer

----------

